# Hailo files patent-infringement suit against Uber



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://venturebeat.com/2017/04/21/hailo-files-patent-infringement-suit-against-uber/









Above: A Hailo car.

Image Credit: Hailo
App-enabled cab company Hailo today filed a lawsuit against larger competitor Uber alleging that Uber infringed on its 1999 patent of an "automated vehicle dispatch and payment honoring system."

Southern California law firm Cotman IP submitted the suit in U.S. District Court for California's Central District on behalf of Hailo, which left the American market in 2014 last year and merged with Daimler's MyTaxi.

The case concerns a patent filed more than a decade before Hailo was founded. The U.S. Patent and Trademark Office granted the patent to Alexis Paredes of Orlando, Florida. The patent covers several steps - including asking for the number of passengers, showing destinations, displaying a fare, requesting a ride, and estimating arrival time - at least one of which Hailo says Uber infringes on.

It's not clear how or when Hailo acquired the patent. But now, effectively, Daimler appears to be mounting a legal challenge against Uber despite a partnership between the two companies that Uber chief executive Travis Kalanick himself announced in January.

Uber is also facing a patent infringement claim from Alphabet's Waymo in the area of self-driving cars. And the company is in the middle of an investigation on sexual harassment inside the company.

Uber has not yet responded to the case. Neither Uber nor Daimler immediately responded to VentureBeat's request for comment.

Here's the original complaint:


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uber sure gets sued for theft a lot, considering that they'll can you for taking a cash ride.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

This could be Uber's worst nightmare, worse than all other suits combined.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Uber sure gets sued for theft a lot, considering that they'll can you for taking a cash ride.


They are thieves...
Robbing from the poor to make themselves richer.

This might do them in.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

This is huge. This could be the undoing.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

UberFail would take on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

What did you expect from a company ran by cleptos?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Frankly i'm suspecting that this is a fake news story, if this WAS the situation someone would have sued uber a LONG time ago. (or the lawsuit is entirely without merit.







OMG... that patent actually exists... and is like 20 years old...

It specificallly lists "Telephonic link" (face palms)


It looks like a pie in the sky idea that someone wrote not knowing what tdhe D(*$* they were talking about.


The intention of it is a computer driven dispatch doodad to be marketed to bars to summon a taxi.

The intention looks like a computer terminal on the wall that you use to summon a taxi. Back in 97 smart phones were non existent and computers were too expensive for this to be worth it.

But a telephonic link to the system.. (Can someone find telephonic and tell me if that's a real word or not?)


This could potentially cover uber's server based dispatch system.

This thing predates smart phones by such a long time that it could easily have been overlooked and forgotten.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Adjective*
*telephonic* (_not comparable_)


Of, pertaining to, or transmitted by telephony.


----------

